# SV chucky



## Ringer (Jun 1, 2022)

I took a page out of 

 Bearcarver
 s book  but slightly modified it. This one went in with 4 cloves of garlic, a table spoon of better than bullion beef, and a pack of onion soup mix. Stayed in a 180 degree bath for 24 hours. It was full of juice and flavor and fork tender. Probably in my top 5 roasts.

Baked a few sliced up squash and zucchini seasoned with cotija and truffle seasoning.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 1, 2022)

Looks good and I applaud what you have accomplished. It’s delicious I’m sure, but what’s the point of SV at 180F for 24 hours? I run 140F for 36-40 hours and have something very different both in texture and taste. Something you couldn’t have otherwise. I like your roast, but I could have the same thing in less than half the time in an electric roaster. I mean no offense, I’m just saying the power of SV is very low and slow cooking. Have you tried SV that way?


----------



## Ringer (Jun 1, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Looks good and I applaud what you have accomplished. It’s delicious I’m sure, but what’s the point of SV at 180F for 24 hours? I run 140F for 36-40 hours and have something very different both in texture and taste. Something you couldn’t have otherwise. I like your roast, but I could have the same thing in less than half the time in an electric roaster. I mean no offense, I’m just saying the power of SV is very low and slow cooking. Have you tried SV that way?


Thanks! No offense taken, I'm still very new to the sv game. I wanted to see if I could get something that was close to the slow cooker method but with a better taste and texture. I debated on trying a lower temp and will probably do it that way next time. It is just different from the pot roast that we are used too. Now that I've got the flavors down, I'll probably ly sear the next one and use the exact method that you described. I'm sure the family will enjoy it.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 1, 2022)

Ringer said:


> Thanks! No offense taken, I'm still very new to the sv game. I wanted to see if I could get something that was close to the slow cooker method but with a better taste and texture. I debated on trying a lower temp and will probably do it that way next time. It is just different from the pot roast that we are used too. Now that I've got the flavors down, I'll probably ly sear the next one and use the exact method that you described. I'm sure the family will enjoy it.


I appreciate that for sure. Now I’m curious. What did you like better about this cook vs. the traditional? Again it looks delicious. Just curious your thoughts because I’ve not SV’d this way, but maybe I should once in a while.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 1, 2022)

Man that looks great. I’ll take a plate or 5.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 1, 2022)

To be honest, going lower in temp and longer on a chuck produces more of a prime rib texture. So I am interested in your method/results for pulled meat.


----------



## Ringer (Jun 1, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> I appreciate that for sure. Now I’m curious. What did you like better about this cook vs. the traditional? Again it looks delicious. Just curious your thoughts because I’ve not SV’d this way, but maybe I should once in a while.


A few benefits stood out:

1 I added zero liquid to this one and it came out perfectly juicy vs in the cooker it can dry out even when there is lots of liquid in the crock pot. 

2. This is probably more of a coincidental thing but the flavor was better and more of an intense beefy flavor. In the crock pot I can't get that depth without using too much broth or bullion and thus over salting by accident. Everyone agreed it was notably more flavorful than the norm. 

3. This is more of a nit picky thing with me but I really liked knowing that the roast wouldn't burn or dry out if I needed to hold it longer. In the crock pot this is cutting it close due to the types that we have. They are not very well controlled at all.


----------



## Ringer (Jun 1, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> To be honest, going lower in temp and longer on a chuck produces more of a prime rib texture. So I am interested in your method/results for pulled meat.


That is helpful info. Now I'll know what to expect and ill definitely have some creamy horseradish and au jus on standby!


----------



## Ringer (Jun 1, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Man that looks great. I’ll take a plate or 5.


Thanks! I think my son just came downstairs and polished it off. I'm definitely liking this contraption.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 1, 2022)

Ringer said:


> Thanks! I think my son just came downstairs and polished it off. I'm definitely liking this contraption.


What the crap??? I had my keys in hand.


----------



## Ringer (Jun 1, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> What the crap??? I had my keys in hand.


Lol, I'll make sure to save some next time...teenage appetites have robbed me of more than one good meal of leftovers


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 1, 2022)

Looks awesome! I haven’t ventured into the SV, but feel one coming home by fall! This was a beautiful meal you got together and it sounds delicious! Sounds like a good theory going in that paid off! Points for sure!


----------



## Ringer (Jun 1, 2022)

Thanks Jed! If you do dip your toes in the sv end of the pool, look for the annova unit. Costco will run them on sale as a kit. They are always on Amazon too. Great reviews and good units. Mine was a gift and I've enjoyed it this far. On the theory, I probably could have pulled it several hours earlier but I wanted to hold it for supper so I hust let it continue at 180.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jun 1, 2022)

Great post and very good info on higher and lower temps. 

Looks really delicious. Very nice work.


----------



## Fat Old Guy (Jun 2, 2022)

I have only done the 2 day or longer bear method but have had nothing but compliments from it. I will definitely try your seasoning, though may stay on the longer time frame. just out of habit. I also never have leftovers from those meals. Far too many requests for "samples".


----------



## one eyed jack (Jun 2, 2022)

Looks good from here.  Nice and juicy.
I've only used Bear's method, but it's good to have options.
Point.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 2, 2022)

Ringer said:


> A few benefits stood out:


That chuck looks fantastic . Nice work bud .

Everything you said in post #7 is spot on . The strength of SV is the precision of the temp settings and even heating of the water . All kinds of higher heat uses and recipes . 
Good to see 180 and a shorter time works for pot roast . 
I normally use 164 for chuck pot roast , but will give 180 a try . I use 132 for the rib roast / steak outcome .

Better than bullion is good stuff , but I've been doing the soup mix so long that's my go to . Lipton onion mushroom or savory herb is my go to now . 

Another good add to the bag is a pack of dry ranch seasoning and some salad peppers . Season like you did above , then add the ranch and peppers . I like some rosemary too . 






Again , nice work and good to see you got it going your way .


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 2, 2022)

Not an SV'er here, but it sure looks and sounds good. 

Point for sure
Chrs


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 2, 2022)

Ringer said:


> Lol, I'll make sure to save some next time...teenage appetites have robbed me of more than one good meal of leftovers


Yeah I have a 14yo pit that I have given up trying to fill. 
The roast looks great. Y'all are killing me with the SV cooks your posting. Got me leaning further into getting one!
Jim


----------



## ArioMontes (Jun 2, 2022)

Please visit this thread here https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/first-gosloto-sv-chucky.313107/ hope so you enjoy this.

Have a nice day to all members.


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 2, 2022)

Ringer said:


> Thanks! No offense taken, I'm still very new to the sv game. I wanted to see if I could get something that was close to the slow cooker method but with a better taste and texture. I debated on trying a lower temp and will probably do it that way next time. It is just different from the pot roast that we are used too. Now that I've got the flavors down, I'll probably ly sear the next one and use the exact method that you described. I'm sure the family will enjoy it.


That is awesome, beats turning the oven on when it is already 85° in the house and way more control then the crockpot that won't even try to tell you the temperature.  Will use this idea for sure.


----------



## Ringer (Jun 2, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> Great post and very good info on higher and lower temps.
> 
> Looks really delicious. Very nice work.



Thanks Sven! Much appreciated sir. I'm still a sv newbie so I call this one a success.


Fat Old Guy said:


> I have only done the 2 day or longer bear method but have had nothing but compliments from it. I will definitely try your seasoning, though may stay on the longer time frame. just out of habit. I also never have leftovers from those meals. Far too many requests for "samples".



Thanks, I really wanted to try the brar method, I just couldn't commit to the time aspect. I will one day though.


one eyed jack said:


> Looks good from here.  Nice and juicy.
> I've only used Bear's method, but it's good to have options.
> Point.


Thanks for the point! I'll try his method one day.



chopsaw said:


> That chuck looks fantastic . Nice work bud .
> 
> Everything you said in post #7 is spot on . The strength of SV is the precision of the temp settings and even heating of the water . All kinds of higher heat uses and recipes .
> Good to see 180 and a shorter time works for pot roast .
> ...



Thanks Chop! I like that mississippi recipe too with the ranch and peppers. That's yet another recipe I need to try sv. I'm going to try the lower temp rib roast way as well. Soany options...



gmc2003 said:


> Not an SV'er here, but it sure looks and sounds good.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chrs


Thanks for the point Chris, the only thing that would have made it better is a beer pole...



JLeonard said:


> Yeah I have a 14yo pit that I have given up trying to fill.
> The roast looks great. Y'all are killing me with the SV cooks your posting. Got me leaning further into getting one!
> Jim



Thanks Jim, check out any of the anova units at Costco or Amazon. I love mine and it came as a kit.



Nefarious said:


> That is awesome, beats turning the oven on when it is already 85° in the house and way more control then the crockpot that won't even try to tell you the temperature.  Will use this idea for sure.


Thanks man! Post up some pics when you do it. The better than bullion is a must. Also one detail I completely forgot is that the roast was rock solid frozen when I put it in the bath.


----------



## BBQ Bird (Jun 2, 2022)

Looks fantastic, Ringer.  Sounds like sous vide at 180F gets you a pot roast like finish, but intensely flavored since there's no added liquid?  Gonna have to give that a try.  Next level pot roast sounds wonderful.


----------



## Ringer (Jun 2, 2022)

BBQ Bird said:


> Looks fantastic, Ringer.  Sounds like sous vide at 180F gets you a pot roast like finish, but intensely flavored since there's no added liquid?  Gonna have to give that a try.  Next level pot roast sounds wonderful.


Thanks sir! Yes that's pretty much it. No liquid added, 180 degrees, 1 pack of onion soup mix, 1 large tablespoon of better than bullion beef flavor, 4 cloves of garlic. Mine went for 24 hours but I'd bet you could get by with alot less. Intense beefy flavor.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 2, 2022)

Ringer said:


> Also one detail I completely forgot is that the roast was rock solid frozen when I put it in the bath.


Nothing wrong really cooking from frozen, but SV really shines here. You can pre-season and vacuum seal meals and freeze. Then into the water bath when needed. Makes life simple.


----------



## Ringer (Jun 2, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Nothing wrong really cooking from frozen, but SV really shines here. You can pre-season and vacuum seal meals and freeze. Then into the water bath when needed. Makes life simple.


Excellent point. Truth be told, I use mine to thaw steals too...lol


----------

